# Tyco 440x2 Narrow Help



## old school racr (May 15, 2009)

Looking for someone who builds fast tyco 440x2 narrow chassis.Do have to meet rules. looking for someone who can make them run. I 'm not very good with this style of ho car. I want to get something built to my rules, NOT looking to cheat, just run competitive.I understand the better you go , the more it costs!!! Anyone out there can help. Pm me Thanks


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Look for 4-dot or checkmarked bulkheads, they're said to be best to build with. Also look for traction magnets that hang lower than normal without any modifying.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a extra set of bulkheads with bushings, traction magnets and a balance arm that's just laying around needing a good home..Send me a Pm if your interested..


----------

